# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  Avatar Magicians

## itschemistry

Hey so Everyone NEEDS a competitor.
They Teach you that in Geometry class.

Want a new Avatar?
Don't know how to make one?
Do you know what you want?
If you answered yes to 0-40 of these questions.
I got your back.

Why have this?


When you can have this?


You're probably saying to yourself... man that bananas is pretty cool already and it's too close to winter for ice cream and my favorite show is NOT Miami Vice.

Well I say okay then.  ::D: 

You may be saying. Man I sure like the colors in shirts that some people wear.
Okay well then i propose this.

Why have this?


When you can have this?



Let me guess! Now you're think. WOW! I can never find my Halo 3 extended warranty at the grocery store down the street. I miss the Simpsons. And I really don't want to go to the beach.

Okay well then i propose this.

Why have this?


When you can have this?


If you don't want a banana split then. ::banana:: 

WHATEVER. . . Back freckle...

 :Eek:  ::shock::  :Sad:  :wink2:  ::D: 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
No purchase necessary. See bananas for details.

----------


## Jeff777

Sorry Avatar Improvement Center...I saw what you did to Taosaur's avatar...you lost clientele because of it.  And what can I say, this girl is good.  Therefore I must give my support to this thread.

----------


## itschemistry

Ha this was mostly a joke because that avatar improvement center is terrible.
i don't mean to offend really.
but he just resizes pics from google images.
meh.

if someone really wanted an avatar i guess i'd do it.
i get bored.

----------


## itschemistry

> Sorry Avatar Improvement Center...I saw what you did to Taosaur's avatar...you lost clientele because of it.  And what can I say, this girl is good.  Therefore I must give my support to this thread.



thankkkks.
it was mostly a joke though,
oh they did terrible in that thread.

----------


## C-Fonz

Lol I almost got mad when I saw this thread, but I see the point now.  It's not bad, it just needs a push in a positive direction.  I love your marketing techniques :]

----------


## Maria92

Can you please do something about my lame avatars? I need a cool Mario and/or Luigi and/or Bowser.

----------


## itschemistry

> Can you please do something about my lame avatars? I need a cool Mario and/or Luigi and/or Bowser.



What, no Yoshi? XD

"smaller"




"bigger"

----------


## itschemistry

> Lol I almost got mad when I saw this thread, but I see the point now.  It's not bad, it just needs a push in a positive direction.  I love your marketing techniques :]



The ones you create are actually very nice. I like them a lot.
:]

----------


## Maria92

Pimpin.' Thanks!

----------


## itschemistry

> Pimpin.' Thanks!



oh you wanted a sig too?

hereee



You're welcome. ^-^

----------


## Maria92

Thank you!

----------


## Maria92

Hey, if you're up for a challenge...could you create a foxgirl avatar/sig? I'm looking for something cute and a bit hot, but not in a totally pervy sort of way. 

Thank you again for doing such an excellent job on the last one!

----------


## itschemistry

> Hey, if you're up for a challenge...could you create a foxgirl avatar/sig? I'm looking for something cute and a bit hot, but not in a totally pervy sort of way. 
> 
> Thank you again for doing such an excellent job on the last one!

----------


## Taosaur

You have a much better sales pitch than that alpaca 'bottom' in the other thread  ::D:  

Any chance you're up for a Taosaur av/sig set? I'm thinking this guy's face (sorry, giant)

with a yin/yang background, maybe in silver and copper rather than black and white. 

For a sig I was thinking something incorporating this guy

with heat-hazy text reading Lizard of the Way.

----------


## Kexo

Hello Itschemistry! I have one question  ::D:  what software do you use for image editing? I'm just curious, they look a lot like from Photofiltre which I used a lot before I moved onto (is 'onto' right?  :Oops: ) the Photoshop.  :smiley:

----------


## itschemistry

> You have a much better sales pitch than that alpaca 'bottom' in the other thread  
> 
> Any chance you're up for a Taosaur av/sig set? I'm thinking this guy's face (sorry, giant)
> 
> with a yin/yang background, maybe in silver and copper rather than black and white. 
> 
> For a sig I was thinking something incorporating this guy
> 
> with heat-hazy text reading Lizard of the Way.



hey, sorry i was on vacation. yeah of course i will.
XD

----------


## itschemistry

> Hello Itschemistry! I have one question  what software do you use for image editing? I'm just curious, they look a lot like from Photofiltre which I used a lot before I moved onto (is 'onto' right? ) the Photoshop.



photoshop elements 7.0

----------


## itschemistry

i can't seem to get it any bigger



let me know what you think so i can change stufff



avatars

----------


## Taosaur

I like flipping the lizard so it's facing right, but I wanted the lizard AND the landscape, so no need to blow up the lizard. Here are general dimensions and layout I was thinking

but hopefully there's a less clumsy way to extend the landscape than my copy/mirror/paste routine  :tongue2:  Text would be in the non-lizard area, and more soft and hazy, less shiny.

----------


## itschemistry

> I like flipping the lizard so it's facing right, but I wanted the lizard AND the landscape, so no need to blow up the lizard. Here are general dimensions and layout I was thinking
> 
> but hopefully there's a less clumsy way to extend the landscape than my copy/mirror/paste routine  Text would be in the non-lizard area, and more soft and hazy, less shiny.



i updated my post

----------


## Noogah

I'm actually pretty good with photo editing myself.

Why this



When instead, you can have this?



I know, it's great aint it? Just expanded the head, tweaked the eyes, and added a bit of this and that?

Anyone who wants a good avatar PM me.

----------


## Taosaur

Me likey sig #2 (you can see)--good color + font choice on the text  :smiley:  Av #2 is close--I like the lettering and great job separating the lizard from the background. I'd like to see the lizard head larger in the frame and off-center, with the yin-yang larger in the background in a balancing position, and maybe transparency outside of these two elements, if it looks right.

I'm picturing the yin-yang filling about 2/3 of the frame, behind the lizard and over its shoulder, with the lettering in pretty much the same position you have it. The only things not working for me are the lens flare and the thick bevel around the seams of the yin-yang. Can you get the bevel thinner?

----------


## Man of Steel

I like your use of Make My Logo Bigger Cream[tm].  :wink2:

----------


## Maria92

Piece of cake, my man. Stretched to the maximum allowed size.

----------


## Sesquipedalian

I would so love something new. I've been playing Metal Gear Solid series lately, so something from that, involving either solid snake or big boss, would work.

I've been wanting to make an Avatar for awhile, but I'm not sure how to do it with what I have.

----------


## Conkt

You know, I probably should have noticed that you said _avatar_, Sesqu, before I started working on a picture. Oh well, I made you a sig pic by accident  :tongue2:

----------


## Man of Steel

> Piece of cake, my man. Stretched to the maximum allowed size.



You misunderstood, and that looks crappy, but thanks anyway.

----------


## itschemistry

> I would so love something new. I've been playing Metal Gear Solid series lately, so something from that, involving either solid snake or big boss, would work.
> 
> I've been wanting to make an Avatar for awhile, but I'm not sure how to do it with what I have.

----------


## Kexo

here's your sig:


Btw, what about merging the two threads together?

----------


## Kexo

slightly improved:

----------


## Royalpeach

Though I don't need it right away (I've been around the site with a crappy sig and avatar long enough, why not a little longer?), I'd really appreciate both a new avatar _and_ sig. Like I said, I don't really mind how long it takes, but here's the specifics;

Avatar:
-Something rather sophistocated, sort of a good-vs-bad type thing, like the yin-yang symbol (but not that  :tongue2: ).

-Would be best if it didn't have any real pictures in it. I'd prefer a pure graphic.

-Rather high resolution would be preferred, but if something looks good, again, feel free to post it.

Signature:
-Was thinking of a inverted copy of the avatar. It'd be great if you could put some dream slogan on it, like "Are you dreaming?" in a smooth font.

I know I'm being really vague, but that's because I'm open to a lot of ideas. Please, show me your suggestions! I won't roundhouse your face for giving me an idea I don't like, I promise.  ::D:

----------


## panta-rei

Would someone care to merge all of the avatar making threads? Just a suggestion.

----------


## Sesquipedalian

Those. Are. So. WIN!

I love 'em! Will use!

Thank you, guys.

----------


## Maria92

Need an update for my signature...perhaps something utilizing wolfgirls...I'm looking for something cute and maybe just a hint sexy, kinda like a cross between my avatar and current signature. I'm posting this one around on the other threads, too. We need some consolidation here...

----------

